# Salt dogg vs blizzard



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

Having a hard time deciding. I need to buy a new spreader this year. My 2 options are the same price one could be shipped to my door the other I a 2 hour drive. Looking at a new salt dogg sphe1500 or the other is a 4 year old ice chaser(poly caster) 1.5 cu yd. I really wanted to go new but am unsure of the quality and reliability of the dogg vs what I already know w the blizzard. Never ran auger feed before but have had 2 chain drag feed. Just looking for some opinions on these two. Really not looking at anything else. I'm buying one of these this week just can't make up mind.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What product you are using will be a major point in this decision.I have a 1500 Dogg,have only used Magic Salt for 3 or 4 seasons and now that I corrected some of the flaws since new,it's been just ok.It barely throws a decent 15',if you plan on salted sand I don't know if that weak auger motor could handle that.


----------



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

I will only be using straight bulk salt. That's what I'm worried about I love the idea of new but seems like there has to be alot of tweaking and adjusting to the dogg. The poly caster I ran for a friend I really felt was a great spreader w no tinkering needed


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

I would go with the Blizzard ... just my two cents. I spent some time under my 4 year old IceChaser this fall and it still looks great. Great design IMO.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We got a new shpe1500 for last season. Used only bulk thru it. Only issue we had with it was the chute after auger down to spinner. If trying to lay it down heavy the salt would get jammed in the chute. This only happened with damp salt. It has a gate that slides in the hopper, we had this opened all the way. Dogg was alot better than our swenson spreader that cost 3 times as much.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a salt Dogg and I love it. No problems at all. I run all bulk thru it and I run a lot thru it. I've never had a problem with it. I haven't used the blizzard son I have no say there, but I own other gas salters with drag chains and I don't like them.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Salt Dogg is a better unit and parts are way cheaper.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Just got a shpe1500, ran a yard through it on saturday night and I love it so far.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would go with the Blizzard. I've had one since 2010 and have had no problems. I don't prefer the auger system just for the clogging. Take care of your salter and it will take care of you.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought a Dogg 2000 last year. Installed in truck and wired it up, never touched the baffles over auger. Stayed in truck all winter and ran about 25-30 tons through it with never a hiccup. I heap it up with as much as it will hold and sometimes even left it loaded for a few days (parked in heated shop) and still never had any issues with plugging up or anything. Only complaints I can think of are the tie down rings on the side should have stainless bolts and nuts and I don't like how the controller sends full power to auger and spinner for a few seconds when you first turn power on before slowing down to whatever setting o have them on. I use it on a power plant we take care of and have to back down some narrow alleys and salt them and I have to be careful of where I turn it on so it doesn't blast a bunch of salt on sensitive equipment. I'm able to work around it but it is kind of annoying although I can't see where it would be a problem most typical locations. Certainly not a deal breaker. The Dogg is tough to beat for the money in my book. Simple design and low maintenance the way a spreader should be.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bighornjd;1671849 said:


> I bought a Dogg 2000 last year. Installed in truck and wired it up, never touched the baffles over auger. Stayed in truck all winter and ran about 25-30 tons through it with never a hiccup. I heap it up with as much as it will hold and sometimes even left it loaded for a few days (parked in heated shop) and still never had any issues with plugging up or anything. Only complaints I can think of are the tie down rings on the side should have stainless bolts and nuts and I don't like how the controller sends full power to auger and spinner for a few seconds when you first turn power on before slowing down to whatever setting o have them on. I use it on a power plant we take care of and have to back down some narrow alleys and salt them and I have to be careful of where I turn it on so it doesn't blast a bunch of salt on sensitive equipment. I'm able to work around it but it is kind of annoying although I can't see where it would be a problem most typical locations. Certainly not a deal breaker. The Dogg is tough to beat for the money in my book. Simple design and low maintenance the way a spreader should be.


Turn settings to zero instead of turning it off and you won't get a blast


----------



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I bought the salt dogg thanks for everyone's input. Just came in yesterday. Wire up last night. Happy overall but check out my thread on the controller worked last night after hook up. Haven't even used it yet and today it doesn't work. I've read lots of problems early w this controller but I woulda thought it woulda been fixed by now


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

bighornjd;1671849 said:


> Only complaints I can think of are the tie down rings on the side should have stainless bolts and nuts and I don't like how the controller sends full power to auger and spinner for a few seconds when you first turn power on before slowing down to whatever setting o have them on.


The SnowEx we just installed is the same way. I'm not sure about our electric Hinikers. I will have to check it out. But this problem is not an issue on the IceChaser/Tornado/Polycaster. It always starts where you have it set. I really like the control I get.

The tie down rings are molded into the plastic. There are no sharp edges to cut a strap or steel to rust. I just wrap a ratchet through the tie downs and it's done.

I also like how clean my truck bed stays because of the covers. All the other guys run around with spillover in there truck beds ... not me. Mine is nice and clean. I also get a cover over my salt without messing with tarps and bungees.

Oh yeah, did I mention that the control is about 2/3 the size of a dollar bill? I haven't seen one that even comes close to that small.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

How is the Salt Dogg treating you now? Any problems with it?


----------



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

Very happy with my salt dogg purchase. That controller issue I mentioned earlier was a problem on my part not the controller figured it out and it's been smooth sailing. My only problem was with my last 2 loads I could not get the damn thing to spread. It was the last couple loads out of the salt shed and they were damp from a cut in the vinyl cover at the end. They would clump up at the end of the auger in the chute. Dogg def likes dry material. Got another 22 tons delivered yesterday tho and we should be good to go now. I think I made the mistake of opening baffles a little too much early on. When it was dry it was fine but when alot of damp material got in the auger trough it just couldn't power thru it. I've got them open about 1 inch. From the factory they were maybe half inch so I think I'm gonna close them up a little seems like lots of guys leave them at factory measurement. Does anyone have input on how much they open the baffles


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

my shpe1500 and my dads shpe2000 we probably got the baffles open 2-2 1/2 inches maybe 3. as long as your salts dry you'll be fine. I load up before every storm and the salts a little wet, I do my pre treat and depending on how much I use I either top off or just leave it and go through the storm. storms over I put some salt down do my clean up salt anything else and if im not empty I go back to the shop and unload, reload in the morning if needed. now during the storm you can just turn the salter on real quick every few hours or so this way it can stay free and not freeze (hopefully). if its gonna be extremely cold during the storm I wont pre treat and ill run empty.


----------

